

Developing the Next Generation of Entrepreneurs - absconditus
http://fora.tv/2010/04/14/Developing_the_Next_Generation_of_Entrepreneurs

======
absconditus
"A discussion on Developing the Next Generation of Entrepreneurs: Innovating
Primary & Secondary Education in America with Marc Ecko, Don Moody, John
Petry, Leonard Brody. Moderated by Ira Sockowitz."

